# A few of my favorite chestnuts



## potstone (Aug 8, 2009)

I like to show a few chestnuts in my collection


----------



## potstone (Aug 8, 2009)

#2


----------



## potstone (Aug 8, 2009)

#3


----------



## potstone (Aug 8, 2009)

#4


----------



## potstone (Aug 8, 2009)

#5


----------



## potstone (Aug 8, 2009)

#6


----------



## kungfufighter (Aug 8, 2009)

Is it possible that Holly and I owned the small NE chestnut with the everted lip at one time?  It looks awfully familiar.

 The two big SJ chestnuts are quite nice!


----------



## kungfufighter (Aug 8, 2009)

The chestnut in your 6th pic is fabulous!


----------



## potstone (Aug 8, 2009)

It may have been, I got it a while ago from bottlenut.com in a 
 trade cash deal. Greg


----------



## potstone (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks, I'm into it my self.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 8, 2009)

Potstone,

 Those are fantastic chestnuts! What is the rib count on the pitkin?

 Chris


----------



## potstone (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for asking. The Pitkin type has a 16 rib count. Greg


----------



## potstone (Aug 8, 2009)

The amber one is from the Glass works Auction. I've been doing
 alot of research on the one with the Pitkin type and it possibly could be from Hilltown Glass Works from comparisons with examples of shards of glass dug at the site. It's all speculation. You have some really nice chestnuts there.


----------



## kungfufighter (Aug 8, 2009)

A great group of 18th century SJ chestnuts Steve!


----------



## kungfufighter (Aug 8, 2009)

The 16 rib Pitkin-type is great - I do not know exactly where and when they were made but they strike me as 18th century SJ types.  Love to hear other folks thoughts...


----------



## justanolddigger (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful pieces of historic glass. I enjoy looking, listening to all the comments, and trying my best to learn. Great Post, thanks!
 Bill


----------



## mgardziella (Aug 8, 2009)

I like the one in the third picture.  Very cool.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 8, 2009)

I just have to say all of these flasks are absolutely amazing and WAY out of my league... it's fun for me just to see pics of them and admire.. wonderful glass, my largest congratulations to you!!!!!!!


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 9, 2009)

Jeff, Steve,

 Have either one of you ever run across any "South Jersey Pitkins" made in a 19 rib mold in a nice sea green color? We have dug shards of several of them in Burlington. Heres a picture of some shards from one early privy dating 1770s-1780s.

 Chris


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 9, 2009)

Great glass guys, thanks for posting.. I hope to own a few more of these types in the future they are beautiful.


----------



## earlyglass (Aug 12, 2009)

Chris,

 Much of the glass shards that I have from Wistarburgh and Germantown are so similar... right down to the lip treatments. 

 These privy-dug pieces may have come from your area originally, however, I can match up 90% of the glass you have pictured to Germantown glass shards acquired right from the factory site. I just thought you might want to know, and I will take a picture of a few of them for you. 

 Mike


----------



## kungfufighter (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't say I remember having a 19 rib German half-post flask but I do know that I've had 19 vertical rib nursers that very well could have been made in the Mid-Atlantic States in that general time frame.  Great shards by the way!


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone

 Steve we got nothing intact from that privy I did glue about 80 percent of a very nice circa 1770s-80s slipware bowl back together. The pit had seen quite a bit of dipping.

 Chris


----------



## potstone (Aug 27, 2009)

*Germantown Glass Works*

Post moved to before 1900's.


----------

